# Suche ein Schnäppchen Thread



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da immer mehr Leute den SchnÃ¤ppchen JÃ¤ger Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035 

mit Anfragen ala "wo gibts die gÃ¼nstigste Marta" oÃ¤ verwÃ¤ssern soll dieser Thread nun fÃ¼r eure Suchanfragen herhalten.... 

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71â¬

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da immer mehr Leute den Schnäppchen Jäger Thread
> 
> ...



Machst Du jetzt hier vorsätzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel ändern. Wie wäre es mit *"Der Wer-außer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blöde-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.

Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
Ich kann den Thread befürworten!


LG Jens


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, 

ruhig Blut, das ist nur ein Versuch den anderen Thread etwas "sauberer" zu halten.

Ich finde den anderen Thread als Idee ziemlich cool und habe ihn aboniert - da nerven diese Anfragen dann doch ziemlich!

Wenn diese Anfragen hier auftauchen muss ich mich und viele andere nicht nerven lassen und du könntest dich eigentlich auch entspannen, da dich niemand dich zwingt hier zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben!

Möglicherweise hat man ja auch einmal Zeit und lust einfach mal den Pfadfinder zu spielen und jemandem ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen welches er sonst nicht gefunden hätte 

Meine Suchanfrage ist mehr als Muster gedacht.

Vieleicht finden andere den Thread ja sinnvoller als du- 

So long Kollins


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so beleidigend Uli.
> 
> Ich finde es geht darum, auch die Gutscheinaktionen mit einzubeziehen - die nunmal nicht immer sofort per Google sichtbar sind. Da ist das gesamte Wissen der Schnäppchenjäger gefragt.
> Ich kann den Thread befürworten!
> ...



Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:

Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Machst Du jetzt hier vorsÃ¤tzlich den Troll? Du solltest vorher vielleicht den Titel Ã¤ndern. Wie wÃ¤re es mit *"Der Wer-auÃer-mir-ist-noch-zu-blÃ¶de-zum-googeln Thread"*? Oder vielleicht "*Der Wer-hat-Lust-mir-faulem-Sack-das-googeln-abzunehmen Thread*"


Soltest mal darauf achten wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst oder wÃ¤re dir das recht?
Ich finde den Thread gar nicht so schlecht den nach meiner Kindshock SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich ein paar Tage gegoogelt und dann habe ich erfahren wo sie nochmals um 20â¬ billiger ist und diesen Shop hat google nicht gefunden. AuÃerdem ist es bei google auch Ã¼blich das er neue Shops gar nicht findet und diese erst nach einigen Wochen kennt kann man feststellen wenn man eine neue HP macht. Also Google weiÃ viel aber nicht alles darum ist diese Seite auch vÃ¶llig in Ordnung und wenn jemand nicht darÃ¼bersteht sie zu ignorieren wenn es Ihn nicht passt dann sollte er an sich arbeiten anstatt andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Uli,wohl schon länger keinen GV mehr gehabt?
Geh mal etwas an die frische Luft,vieleicht wirds dann besser.....


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Glaubt der TE wirklich, irgendjemand hat einfach so den ganzen Markt im Blick? Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Frage, wie man einen Ostfriesen zum Bellen bringt:
> 
> Es gibt Freibier Wo, wo, wo, wo, wo.....




Nicht EINER, sondern die GEMEINSCHAFT!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
*"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
*

Bitte im 1. Beitrag ergänzen!
Danke!

Ich suche momentan nichts erwähnenswertes...


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Gerne, gute Idee, ist editiert


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anfragen nach folgendem Schema:
> *"Ich habe Produkt XY zum Preis von xy inkl. Versand auf www.[onlineshop].com gefunden. Weiß jemand, wo es besagtes Teil günstiger gibt?"
> *



Wenn man denn ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative erkennen könnte. Ich will auch gar nicht die guten Absichten von vielen hier aberkennen. Aber wir wissen doch, wie es laufen wird. Der Thread wird nie sauber zu halten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte dich dann allerdings weniger stören. 
Du möchtest ja anscheinend nicht teilnehmen und damit wirst du das Thema ja auch nicht lesen.
Also wo genau drückt der Schuh?


LG Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja auch noch einen

*" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen. 

Da kann er dann Tagebuch führen, bissel rummotzen und kein anderer darf da reinschreiben.

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht übel, da er erstens den anderen Thread vielleicht doch bissel sauberer hält und es wirklich immer welche gibt die nen besseren Plan haben und dann immer sagen da und dort ist es noch billiger.

P.S. Ich hoffe auch das der Uli bald wieder GV hat!


----------



## uli49 (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch noch einen
> 
> *" Das ist nur dem Uli sein Thread" *aufmachen.



Viel zu viel der Ehre. Aber auch der würde auf Dauer zugemüllt. Garantiert.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Also Uli, ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen sollte, nachdem ich eben gelesen habe dass es jetzt auch noch einen "Ichhabeeinschnäppchengemachtfred" gibt.


----------



## Jannik_ (23. Januar 2011)

Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:

*Ich Suche:

Produkt: Fox DHX 4 Coil EBL 190mm 

Shoplink: *http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=84941

*Preis: 379,71

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?
* 
Beste Grüße,

Kollins[/QUOTE]


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Ergänzung ist mir noch eingefallen.

Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?

(

Bevor hier eine Suchanfrage gepostet wird sollten vorher die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeklappert werden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.jehlebikes.de/
http://www.hibike.de/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

und natürlich

http://www.google.de

Seiten für Gutscheine oder Coupons:

http://www.coupons-gutscheincodes.de/
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/

)
Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/

so gibts bestimmt bald ne schöne linkliste...


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

genau stimmt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Januar 2011)

Schöner Thread... Hab mich nie getraut in dem andern was zu fragen...




kollins schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod folgendes noch in den ersten Post integrieren?



Kleine Info
Da du der "Besitzer" des ersten Posts in diesem Thread bist, kannst du das selbst hinzufügen.
"ändern" klicken und gut is


----------



## kollins (24. Januar 2011)

Das erste Posting ist älter als XX stunden (ich meine 24), das ändern ist daher nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

Anstatt hier ewig rumzulabern, kann man den Fred doch einfach auf seine Tauglichkeit testen. Aktueller Anlass:


Produkt: Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2

Shoplink: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...ontinental-Race-King-26-x-2-2-Supersonic.html

Preis: 23,99

Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

... bitteschön:

Conti Race King 2.2 Supersonic

Grundpreis zwar höher, aber incl. Versand günstiger: 

28,90 Euro


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Januar 2011)

amazon.de nicht vergessen! 
Guter Fred....
Abonniert!
GruÃ Sebo!

EDIT: Gute alternative, Versandkostenfrei, das Paar 39,90â¬....
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/id9620bb5c87c313975d4dffbb718d3ed/c1/show.html


----------



## judyclt (25. Januar 2011)

@Martina:
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Versandkosten. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass die bei BC ab 50 Euro ja sehr günstig sind.

@Sebo:
Ich finde da kein Paar Conti RK SS 2,2 für 39,90 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Hast du einen funktionierenden Link oder eine Suchanleitung?


----------

